# Intensive Grazing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/understanding-the-intensive-in-intensive-grazing?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_campaign=0f9f3bf462-061714_FG_Extra&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ce73e33a7d-0f9f3bf462-87097801


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Two thumbs down. Author should not be paid. Nor proofreader. All in all a waste of my time to read.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If one wants to learn about this subject there are many thoughtful articles out there. This author is not an authority by any means.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Agreed. That was a poor article.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.progressivecattle.com/focus-topics/range-and-pasture/4864-management-intensive-grazing-system-improves-performance
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Managed_intensive_rotational_grazing


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim Gerrish wrote the book on MIG, literally. Have a copy in my library next to about a thousand Stockmen Grass Farmer.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't read any books by Gerrish yet, but he is next on the list. I have to pace myself otherwise I'd spend all my money on books!
The Stockman Grass Farmer is a part of my library.
Will I be shunned from this forum if I read "Kick the Hay Habit?"


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope not, I have a copy of it. It helped me be a better manager so I have more hay to sell...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Kinda hard to graze in Mn for 4-6 months a yr.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Them guys writing Stockman Grass Farmer are from a bit fairer climate than here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Kinda hard to graze in Mn for 4-6 months a yr.


It's hard to graze here that long as well, at least on our soil. Usually the third week or so of May before I dare let the girls out. Our heavier soils once completely shaded by grass take forever to dry out after the snow melt and spring rains.

A buddy of mine can on his light soils, but the first time of two weeks without rain and his grass is stunted enough it never seems to recover. He's pretty happy so far this year.

He's seriously considering installing irrigation in his paddocks.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very true. I try to have the girls graze from mid May to mid October. I kinda try to meld a mixture of many practices to make it work here in the frozen tundra.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I was interested in my uncles' philosophy! They bred for late spring calving, when the new growth was lush and the cows needed more intake. They made all their hay with 1st crop, and pastured the re-growth. The 1st crop hay seemed to carry the brood cows through without a significant loss of condition. They didn't feed any concentrate. The breeding ran from 1/2 Holstein - 1/2 Angus to 31/32 Angus. Also, they used some Hereford breeding on occasion.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Coming from a small time dairyman my theroy on intensive grazing is to have enough pasture to treat pasture like a hayfield. Size paddocks so the cows dont graze below 4inches the entire season. I have always heard cows should just graze the tops of the plants to keep them from heading and to provide prime forage. Also throw in some spring summer and winter annuals to have as back up or to extend the season

That is my goal one day. It would save alot feeding everyday


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Griffin- many hare your opinion and have proven it to work quite well. After grazing resting each paddock for an extended period of time as well. With the correct stocking density weed pressure is minimized as well. Animals are forced to eat both more desirable and lesser desirable forages. Undesirable often get trampled.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just wish I had enough ground to implement it. I would also rotate paddocks from grazing to corn or another annual to keep it productive. Easier said than done at the present time


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually if you use pasture in PA you must have 3inches of stubble/residue to comply with manure managment plan. Otherwise your operation is considered a confined animal feeding operation or something like that


----------

